# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle 5 - What do you want to see?

## ToyMakerRon

Since there is a thread similar to this for the SD4, and the SD has already been released, I thought I'd ask you guys what you would like to see in the next SD (The Solidoodle 5?).

I personally would like to see a dramatic increase in print speed, along with a better print resolution.

Ron

----------


## Mcbride19

Well I'd like to see a real evolution with real new systems and not only a light upgrade of the actual printer !!!!

----------


## Hall_of_Famer

> Well I'd like to see a real evolution with real new systems and not only a light upgrade of the actual printer !!!!


Agreed 100%.  I'd personally love to see several different models, ranging from small build sizes to larger.  There are people that want printers that can print small toys, while others would prefer build sizes closer to 1 footX1footX1foot.

----------


## MolecularConcept

agreed i want to see 20 micron resolution like the ultimaker 2.  a sturdier build platform.

----------


## frederick78

I'm with you guys.  Most importantly is the improvement in resolution.  Solidoodle is supposed to be at the 3D Print Expo in California at the end of this month.  I wonder if they will announce anything then.

----------


## dddprint

Multiple extruders would be awesome.

----------


## DerekPeterson

I agree.  I'd like to see them introduce a 4-extruder printer.  I doubt we will see it this year though, as the SD 4 was only released a few months ago.
Derek

----------


## garbage

I would definitely prefer a more solid printing head design. And at least two of them. The current one is so fragile. Printing with special support material is so advantageous and most of all not a big increase in price! Prices are falling and Solidoodle has to make sure they are competitive!

----------


## intohim

Resolution isn't as important to me, but a 3-4 extruder printer would be awesome!

----------


## jfkansas

> Resolution isn't as important to me, but a 3-4 extruder printer would be awesome!


3-4 extruders with stepper motors fans and drive systems would be pretty heavy for the x/y drives to move around quickly. Then the support rails would have to be beefed up to hold the extra weight. You're looking at doubling the size and weight of the printer to do that.

----------


## Lueman

I would like to see a hotter extruder head & more accurate temperature measure

----------


## 3dfilemarket

Faster print speed would be nice, also the remote software so you could control from a smartphone would be good. A better designed extruder casing as well.

----------

